
Nexus 7 - jpadilla_
http://www.google.com/nexus/7/index.html
======
purephase
This has been out for a few weeks now. Why is on the front page? Topic could
be a bit more specific.

~~~
ok_craig
I'm not 100% sure either but I suspect it's more about Google taking their
design to a new level. These kinds of effects have been seen elsewhere before
but it's interesting to see Google implementing them for their own real
product pages. It looks good.

~~~
PommeDeTerre
It may look pretty to some people, but it's horrendous to use in a desktop
browser, especially when you just want the important information.

The video is a time-waster, without offering any useful information.

It then takes a bunch of scrolling just to get to the first panel with the
basic details. Of course, they're quite limited, and interspersed within a
bunch of irrelevant marketing nonsense.

Then even more scrolling is required to get further details.

The "Everything you care about ...", "Endless entertainment ...", etc. panels
are huge space-wasters, without any useful information. I personally find them
very distracting, too, due to how the page and background move relative to one
another. They require more scrolling to get past.

It takes yet more scrolling to get to the "Tech Specs" link. Of course, it's
broken for middle-clicks, so you're forced to open the specs inline. The font
is unnecessarily huge, and there's excessive whitespace, resulting in even
more scrolling just to view the specs. I don't even see any way to close the
tech specs unless you scroll all the way to the bottom of them, and click the
"close Tech Specs" link.

Finally, the useful pricing information is way at the bottom of the page,
assuming the potential customer has even bothered to scroll this far down.

The useful information could have easily fit within one page that didn't
require any scrolling whatsoever, without all of the marketing nonsense, and
without the useless space-wasting imagery. I would be very pleased if I never
had to encounter a page like that one ever again.

~~~
ok_craig
This isn't a product page made for anal programmers who want every bit of
information condensed into a box the size of a terminal window. Average
consumers are enticed by emotion and this is set to deliver in that respect.

------
jzimdars
I can't get past the video depicting a 12 year old boy listening to Spoon and
watching The King's Speech. Have you ever _met_ a 12 year old boy?

~~~
rayj
So this is google's crazy impression of what kids look like now. He can listen
to 'adult' music/movies, but the guts of this tablet are _completely_ hidden.

When I, and probably much of this site was that age I was dicking around with
Linux distros and trying to get nvidia binary drivers to work so I could play
quake 3. Then there was that whole thing when I discovered shell scripts and
python. There are cs learning apps for android, but nothing like opening up a
bash shell in linux and getting the python interpreter and command prompt.
Hopefully that kid has access to a real computer, and a bloody password on his
account.

------
simonh
Now without utterly broken flash memory drivers that cripple performance after
a few months of use and took a year to fix!

~~~
lmg643
Amen. As an otherwise satisfied nexus 7 owner (first generation) a lighter and
thinner model would be nice considering it is already a go-anywhere device for
me.

But the inexplicable slowness as the device ages and memory use grows is a
crappy reason to have to upgrade.

It's funny how quickly a market evolves and competition ratchets up. I can buy
for $200 a device that gives me capabilities that cost an order of magnitude
more 10 years ago, but I also still expect the cheaper device to have robust
and long term performance capabilities.

I'll upgrade for "more, better features" but upgrading cause the old one
kicked the bucket after a year is asking too much.

And given the market dynamics, even for $200, I'm not being unreasonable!
Gotta love capitalism.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's because the memory needed to have fstrim run on it regularly. In Android
4.3, this now happens daily. If you're running a device with an earlier
version of Android, you can use LagFix (requires root):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.grilledmon...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.grilledmonkey.lagfix&hl=en)

------
plg
"Everything you care about, everywhere you go." yeah. think about that,
people.

~~~
aroch
* Requires internet connectivity via WiFi or Mobile Data

------
pbreit
The Nexus 7 is a pretty nice device at a very good price. Apple needs to
reevaluate if its really all about high profit margins or if it wants to get
great products in lots of people's hands. The iPad mini is too expensive to
have one per person which is a shame.

That said, iOS is still remarkably easier to use than android, especially for
kids. And the nexus 7 hardware has a few problems, namely battery life and the
odd shape.

------
nickpresta
It is funny that in Canada, I cannot buy the N72013 from the Play Store but I
can walk into Staples, The Source, Best Buy, Future Shop, etc, and pick one up
for $249.

In fact, I bought my N72013 on the 31st of July and have been playing with it
for a week. WTF Google?

------
dman
I dont know what tricks this page is doing but vertical scrolling is really
choppy on that page.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
That’s just Google emulating the real Android experience.

~~~
infogulch
I figuratively snorked at that.

(Did I do it right? We're switching literal/figurative, right?)

------
dildonics
Really like the sticky Buy It Now button on the top right. Interesting idea.

------
InvisibleCities
Will this one stop working after 3 months like the Nexus 7 I bought in January
did?

~~~
infogulch
The flash memory issue should be gone even in your old nexus 7 after upgrading
to 4.3 (and waiting a few days).

